# National Grid dividend history and prospects



## earlyretirement (31 August 2010)

National Grid Plc focuses on the transmission and distribution of gas and electricity in the United Kingdom and the USA. 

The company owns the high-voltage electricity transmission networks in the United Kingdom and Wales, and operates the system across the entire UK. It also owns and operates the high pressure gas transmission system in the United Kingdom, and its distribution business delivers gas to 11 million homes and businesses. 

They also own liquefied natural gas storage facilities in the UK and provide infrastructure services to the mobile telecom industry. 

In the United States, National Grid distributes electricity to approximately 3.3 million customers in the northeastern United States. It is the largest power producer in New York State, supplying around a quarter of New York City's electricity needs. The Company is the distributor of natural gas in the northeastern United States, serving approximately 3.4 million customers. 

National Grid enjoys predictable revenues and earnings, which enables high levels of debt to be serviced. The company also offers some of the most stable dividend distributions around.


----------

